# No cdrom/dvd (SOLVED)

## gemini91

System won't recognize cdroms, I don't remember the last time I used one. So I

don't know when the problem started. Source of the problem seems to be /dev

```

 don@don ~ $ ls /dev

adsp                ptycc  ptys3  ptyxa       tty18  ttyc1  ttyr8  ttywb

audio               ptycd  ptys4  ptyxb       tty19  ttyc2  ttyr9  ttywc

autofs              ptyce  ptys5  ptyxc       tty2   ttyc3  ttyra  ttywd

block               ptycf  ptys6  ptyxd       tty20  ttyc4  ttyrb  ttywe

bus                 ptyd0  ptys7  ptyxe       tty21  ttyc5  ttyrc  ttywf

char                ptyd1  ptys8  ptyxf       tty22  ttyc6  ttyrd  ttyx0

console             ptyd2  ptys9  ptyy0       tty23  ttyc7  ttyre  ttyx1

core                ptyd3  ptysa  ptyy1       tty24  ttyc8  ttyrf  ttyx2

cpu                 ptyd4  ptysb  ptyy2       tty25  ttyc9  ttys0  ttyx3

cpu_dma_latency     ptyd5  ptysc  ptyy3       tty26  ttyca  ttyS0  ttyx4

disk                ptyd6  ptysd  ptyy4       tty27  ttycb  ttys1  ttyx5

dsp                 ptyd7  ptyse  ptyy5       tty28  ttycc  ttyS1  ttyx6

fd                  ptyd8  ptysf  ptyy6       tty29  ttycd  ttys2  ttyx7

full                ptyd9  ptyt0  ptyy7       tty3   ttyce  ttyS2  ttyx8

fuse                ptyda  ptyt1  ptyy8       tty30  ttycf  ttys3  ttyx9

```

Kernel-2.6.33-gentoo-r1

udev-151-r2

dbus-1.2.24

hal-0.5.14-r2

Seems like it should be something in kernel config, but I don't see anything.Last edited by gemini91 on Thu Apr 22, 2010 2:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yzg

Can you post the output of this command

```

lspci -k

```

----------

## gemini91

yzg, Thanks for the reply

```

don don # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

   Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T60

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo T61

   Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61p

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Lenovo ThinkPad T51

   Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

   Kernel modules: iwlagn

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c6

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c7

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: firewire-ohci, ohci1394

15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c8

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

15:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev ff)

   Kernel driver in use: ricoh-mmc

   Kernel modules: ricoh_mmc

15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20cb

```

Its just the cd/dvd player. If I plug a gps into a usb port, both the gps and the memory card plugged into

it mount automatically.

----------

## VoidMage

You should probably set CONFIG_ATA_PIIX in your kernel config.

----------

## gemini91

VoidMage, thanks much for the reply. That was the problem.

Again, Thanks much.

----------

